# Abscess under Azureus eye



## HaikuWarriors41 (Jun 15, 2007)

Wanted to see if anyone has any advice for treating (or not treating) an abscess below my female azureus's right eye that I noticed last Wednesday 5/20. The frog was acquired in October 2007 as an ~1-year-old adult, meaning she should be about 2.5 years old now. I've already checked in with the breeder and am awaiting a response from Dr. Frye, but figured I'd ask you folks for input as well. Below are two photos taken last week as well as two more from Monday night 5/25. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i woudl definitely get it to a vet if you can, my guess would be some sort of parasite growing under its eye, but i am just guessing.


----------



## HaikuWarriors41 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, do you know any vets in the NYC area (preferably North Jersey)?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The only one i know is Bryan who is located in Glen Cove long island. 

516-801-4003


----------

